
Iran's Cyberwarfare Commander Assassinated - ytNumbers
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57605795-83/irans-cyberwarfare-czar-is-allegedly-assassinated/
======
jessaustin
More informative source from which this is cribbed:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/iran/10...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/iran/10350285/Iranian-
cyber-warfare-commander-shot-dead-in-suspected-assassination.html)

------
mladenkovacevic
You know I read about this story this morning, and it actually contained
Mojtaba Ahmadi's official title which I can't remember right now but it
certainly wasn't "cyberwarfare czar". That makes him sound like some fuckin'
cocaine-fueled warlord demanding ransoms out of a cave, and not a government
official.

~~~
revelation
You will be delighted to know theres a "drug czar" in the US. It sounded weird
to me, too.

~~~
blah32497
I think the idea behind the "czar" title is that the official has more
authority to change the underlying organization and it lets the government
pretend it's not a giant bureaucracy.

------
guelo
Israel is a dangerous rogue state.

edit: for spelling.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Israel is a dangerous rouge state.

rouge (noun): a red powder or cream used as a cosmetic for coloring the cheeks
or lips

 _or_

rouge (noun): (in Canadian football) a single point awarded when the receiving
team fails to run a kick out of its own end zone.

~~~
JackFr
Canadian football is crazy.

~~~
nekojima
Canadian football also allows motion towards the line of scrimmage, which
increases the tempo of the game & fun factor for the fans.

------
swamp40
_> said to be found with two bullet wounds near his heart._

Certainly sounds like Mossad. _Fum, Fum._
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM4h4TsEDqE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM4h4TsEDqE)

------
afarrell
When you play the game of drones, you win... or you die.

------
devx
I for one can't wait for this reveal:

[http://rt.com/usa/nsa-assassination-leaks-
greenwald-514/](http://rt.com/usa/nsa-assassination-leaks-greenwald-514/)

~~~
jessaustin
I predict that the chucklehead faction on HN will be torn between two
responses: "these are lies" and "this isn't news these programs have been in
place forever everybody knows about it".

~~~
ianstallings
That statement really pisses me off. I'm a conservative. Am I going to say
that? Predict me, since you're so good at it. What's coming next from me?

Edit: The OP changed their post. It said "conservative" not chucklehead.

~~~
jessaustin
I don't know. Maybe you'll hop on one foot while shaking your fist and
frowning? Is there an emoticon for that?

~~~
ianstallings
Why don't you go back under your bridge troll.

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
redcircle
If this was state sponsored, is it a crime or an act of war?

~~~
fiatmoney
An "act of war" is anything a state decides to go to war over. Given that
these assassinations have been going on for several years, evidently not.

~~~
redcircle
Then perhaps there is a third category: an act of terror.

~~~
pekk
Why do you have to make it into something else? Just call it an assassination.

------
rplacd
And just in time, too, for a good chance at rapprochement - the Salafists and
Israel's conservative faction may see face-to-face on foreign policy for once.

------
samstave
Mossad + NSA == certain death.

------
bandy
And we know that he wasn't taken out by another faction within Iran because…?
I'm reminded of the purges that Stalin was so fond of.

